# intelligent, smart, clever



## femmejolie

How do you say "intelligent/smart" in your language?
*Spanish:*
Inteligente (masculine & feminine)
Listo (masculine)
Lista (feminine)


----------



## Whodunit

German:
intelligent - *intelligent*
smart - *klug*
clever - *clever*
bright - *hell*

However, you should use one of the first two, since "clever" is just an anglicism and "hell" is often used figuratively.


----------



## awanzi

In italian:
Intelligente
Furbo/a
Or the expression "essere una cima" ("cima" is the top of something).


----------



## jonquiliser

In Swedish you'd say:
intelligent - intelligent
smart - smart, klok, fiffig
wise - vis
bright, clever - begåvad, skärpt, klyftig, fiffig
clever - knepig, finurlig, listig, klipsk, fiffig

aproximately.


----------



## Etcetera

In Russian:
Intelligent/clever - *у*мный (*u*mnyj). 
There's also интеллиг*е*нтный (intellig*e*ntnyj) - it looks and sounds pretty much like the English 'intelligent', but means an intellectual, cultured person.


----------



## tanzhang

In Tagalog:

Intelligent - matalino


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:

intelligent - *inteligentan *(m) /*inteligentna *(f)
smart - *pametan/pametna *
clever - *pametan,** bistar */*bistra*
bright - *bistar, **pametan
* wise - *mudar* / *mudra*


----------



## linguist786

*Hindi/Urdu/Gujarati:*

_hoshyaar_ (clever in the sense of "intelligent")
_chaalaak_ (clever in the sense of "devious/cunning/sly")


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Turkish:
*
zeki
akıllı
kafası çalışan


----------



## mimi2

In Vietnamese:
*intelligent/clever : thông minh*
*                    bright  : sáng dạ*
*                   smart  ** : lanh lợi, nhanh trí*


----------



## Ilmo

*Finnish:*
intelligent = älykäs
smart = nokkela, etevä, terävä, ovela
clever = ovela, älykäs, nokkela
bright = terävä, lahjakas, valpas, älykäs


----------



## Jean1008

In Chinese (Traditional) ：

smart： 機敏的、精明的
clever： 聰明伶俐的
intelligent: 有IQ智力的 、有才智的 
wise: 明智的、 有判斷力的
bright：頭腦清晰有條理的、思路敏捷的→  I am not sure！


----------



## Outsider

Portuguese:

intelligent/smart: inteligente
clever/bright: esperto/esperta (m/f)


----------



## JanWillem

Dutch:

Intelligent = intelligent, pienter
Smart = slim


----------



## deine

In Lithuanian:

Intelligent - inteligentiškas/inteligentiška (male/female)
smart - gudrus/gudri
clever - protingas/protinga


----------



## Zeidan

In Arabic we have:

ذكي: in the sense of intelligent.
شاطر:in Standard Arabic it has the meaning of cunning, but in colliqual Arabic it can mean intelligent.
فطن: it comes in the sense of bright.


----------



## Bienvenidos

Persian:

ušyâr (pronounced ushyár)


----------



## elroy

Zeidan said:


> شاطر:in Standard Arabic it has the meaning of cunning, but in colliqual Arabic it can mean intelligent.


 In fact, that is the most common word used to mean "intelligent" or "smart" in Palestinian Arabic (I don't know what your dialect is).

It can also mean "proficient," as in هو شاطر بعزف البيانو ("He is a proficient pianist").

In Palestinian Arabic we also have the following:

حدق (_Hide'_): clever, shrewd
فتح (_fiteH_): bright
فهمان (_fahmaan_): erudite 

We also use ذكي but we pronounce it زكي (_zaki_).

In Standard Arabic there's also بارع (_brilliant_).


----------



## mcibor

Polish:

 intelligent - inteligentny / inteligentna (masc/fem)
 smart - sprytny / a
 wise - mądry / a
 bright, clever - zdolny / a (about a person)
whereas bright, clever idea is - dobry pomysł


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

Intelligent: *«Νοήμων, -ων, -ον»* [noˈimon] (masc. & fem. & neut.) < Classical adj. *«νοήμων, -ων, -ον» nŏḗmōn* (masc. & fem.), *nŏḗmŏn* (neut.) < Classical masc. *«νόος/νοῦς» nóŏs* (uncontracted)/*noûs* (contracted) --> _mind, sense, intellect, reason, purpose, aim_ (with obscure etymology).

Smart: *«Έξυπνος, -νη, -νο»* [ˈek͡sipnos] (masc.), [ˈek͡sipni] (fem.), [ˈek͡sipno] (neut.) < Koine adj. *«ἔξυπνος, -ος, -ον» ék͡supnŏs* (masc. & fem.), *ék͡supnŏn* (neut.) --> literally_ the one waking from sleep, used as a metaphor describing the smart person since the Hellenistic times_ < Classical preposition and prefix *«ἐκ» ĕk*, which becomes *«ἐξ» ĕk͡s* when the next word begins with a vowel + Classical masculine noun *«ὕπνος» húpnŏs*.

Clever: *«Ευφυής, -ής, -ές»* [efiˈis] (masc. & fem.), [efiˈes] (neut.) < Classical adj. *«εὐφυής, -ής, -ές» eu̯pʰuḗs* (masc. & fem.), *eu̯pʰués* (neut.) --> _naturally clever, well-grown, shapely, of good natural disposition_ < Classical adv. *«εὖ» eû̯* --> _well_ (PIE *ue̯su-/*h₁(e)su- _good_ cf Skt. वसु (vasu), _good, excellent_, Av. vohu- _good_, Hitt. āššu- _good_) + Classical fem. noun *«φυή» pʰŭḗ* --> _growth, stature, nature, being_ (PIE *bʰeh₂u- _to grow_ cf Proto-Slavic *byti > Rus. быть, OCS бꙑти; Proto-Germanic *beuną > Eng. be).

Bright: *«Έξυπνος, -νη, -νο»* (see _smart_), or its colloquialism *«ξύπνιος, -α, -ο»* [ˈk͡sipɲos] (masc.), [ˈk͡sipɲa] (fem.), [ˈk͡sipɲo] (neut.).


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

intelligent - inteligentní
smart, clever - chytrý
bright - bystrý, also chytrý
wise - moudrý


----------



## Dymn

*Catalan*: _inteŀligent _or _llest/llesta
_
If I was forced to tell them apart, I'd say _inteŀligent _is "smart" and _llest _"clever", but I think they are synonyms for the most part. If you want to emphasize cleverness, know-how practical intelligence, you can also say _espavilat, astut... _In Spanish there's also _avispado, _from _avispa _"wasp".

_Llest _in Catalan and _listo _in Spanish can also mean "ready", but context and especially the verb choice tells them apart:
_soy listo_: "I'm clever"
_estoy listo_: "I'm ready"


----------



## Sardokan1.0

Dymn said:


> llest/llesta



Interesting, reminds the Sardinian _"lestru" = fast_, same of the antiquated Italian _"lesto" = fast_; also _astut = astuto (Italian)_ and _avispado = vispo (Italian).
_
About the others :

*Italian*
_intelligent = intelligente
smart, clever = astuto
bright = brillante
wise = saggio_

*Sardinian*
_intelligent = intelligente
smart, clever = acutu (sharp)
bright = acutu (sharp)
wise = sàbiu, sàviu_


----------

